# best seat for a PHAT ass!



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)

i need help finding a good seat. I know my best bet is a BMX street style seat but unless you can sit on them and feel them its hard to judge. Can anyone help me! im 6'2" 230lbs on a 17"
THANKS


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't understand why you are so concerned with comfort. Do you ride a lot of park sitting down, or bomb stairs like you are riding a la-z-boy? Remember plastic BMX seats from the 80's?


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

If your worried about bending rails get the Macneil system.

If your looking for comfy and durable witha conventional set-up check the Shadow Conspiracy Crow

www.unionstreetbikes.com


----------



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)

pretty much i ride 5 miles to my local park, and soon to be the same distance to work. and at 6am im not really standin up crankin it to work ya feel me? i just need something that will be comfortable but not to big... i was just wondering if anyone had a good seat they rec. 
but thanks leethal im going to look into those seats.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I kinda like my kona dirt jump saddle back when the kona hadn't been stolen.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Srry Str8, I didn't expect you to be commuting on this bike, guess y'aint got a car. Pretty much any BMX seat will work, most of them are pretty well padded. I run a no-namer, works fine.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

exactly what Leethal said... I've got the shadow slim on my slope bike, and once broken in, it's not bad, but they start of pretty firm.
And I've got the Macneil SL on my street rig, which is also pretty firm but fits and feels nice.... 
that said, I'm a rather skinny dude, you'd probably want to check out the Macneil Fat Capital instead of the SL. 
actually, when commuting long distances or riding XC, I gotta have the seat with the hole or dent in the middle, man, I can just feel the prostate buzz when riding long distances while sitting down on either of the above mentioned bikes.


----------



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)

well i do have a car, but its a 99 cadillac deville and gas is killin me. but i just got back from my fav. LBS and ordered my e13 bash guard and another k-rad tire and bought a shadow seat... its exactly what i was looking for. perfect size and comfort compared to the banana i was tryin to ride on. thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

i have a marzocchie (velo) seat ultra sweet on my DH

and a gt launch pad from academy for $9.95 on my P1


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ti*

I love my Bontrager Ti railed saddle. Got 2 in fact one for my Devinci Taos and one for my road bike.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

RomSpaceKnight said:


> I love my Bontrager Ti railed saddle. Got 2 in fact one for my Devinci Taos and one for my road bike.


 talk about a banana seat


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

sdg big boy saddle

http://www.ride-this.com/SDG_Big_Boy_Saddle_04-020310068.html


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

you should of got one of those "old school" seats with the springs in the back...haha


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

WTB Speed V: tough, cheap, durable and comfortable too. Every one of my bikes has one on it, from downhill to commuter to trailbike to park bike.


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

i use a demolition seat on my bmx

its pretty big and well padded


----------

